# Plants for Geckos!



## AndrewFromSoCal (Jan 1, 2007)

I posted a message very similar to this a few months ago, but alas, the information I had saved on my computer was erased when my computer crashed.

I am planting a 37g tank for a Crested Gecko, and I am wondering what plants to use for it. I was going to use some Hedera Helix and Pothos for ground cover, but that is all I could really think of. I'm not very knowledgeable on plants, which is where my problems come in.

I was going to put a Ficus Benjamina in the tank, but being as it's only 20 inches tall, it doesn't seem feasible. The guy at the nursery said i'd basically have to trim it down to nothing as it grew.

So, any ideas on what plants I can put in that are tall, will offer their strong branches to a 60gram gecko, and do well with twice a day mistings and light from a window? (I can get a light for the cage if necessary, that's the least of my worries)

Thanks!


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

I see you are soon to be getting a trio...Are you looking to breed these guys?? If so I wouldn't do another planted tank. It's like Easter every week, and you have to tear apart the tank looking for eggs!!

That being said almost any tropical house plant that takes low light and is pretty sturdy will be fine. We had some mother in laws tongue that did GREAT!! Good luck

Mike
http://www.snmreptiles.com


----------



## AndrewFromSoCal (Jan 1, 2007)

I was going to see if the eggs could incubate in the cage and hatch themselves, at least at first. I did it with anoles, so I figured i'd give it a try with some cresties as well.

I was thinking about the MiLT, but I heard it's sap was poisonous. Have you ever had any problems with it?


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

I have heard of babies being eaten by parents...not something I would recommend.

As far as MILT goes, we never had a problem!

Mike
http://www.snmreptiles.com


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

Sans' sap is mildly toxic, especially when it gets in eyes (not much of a problem with Geckos obviously) but you would have to cut/trim it then not wipe away the sap.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*Well. if they were my geckos...*

What the #[email protected]%@ is MilT?

I would lose the Ivy. Hedera is known to poisonous to southern hemisphere lizards. I would not take the chance.

Because I like to stay "geographically correct" (within lines of reason) I would use:

satin pothos
Dwarf Schefflera (or maybe a small Aralia)
Staghorn fern
Maybe a small Pyrrosia fern

How tall is your tank? You could also try a small Cordyline, but it will have to replaced eventually. I would not use Croton, as they appreciate high light.


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

Stands for *M*other-*i*n-*l*aw's *t*ongue (_Sansevieria trifaciata_) I still think this is one of your best bets, if you want more reassurance its a favorite of day gecko hobbyists. I've even used it in a dart tank.

I believe ferns would be too fragile. These guys can definitely knock over clay pots, etc. They are very strong for their size. Both the Scheff and pothos are somewhat close to their habitat and at relatively sturdy. I would recommend ditching the _Hedera_ as well, too fragile unless you have a large tough strain. I really don't expect any of these plants to be toxic unless directly ingested, which shouldn't be a problem if you are feeding CGD anyway.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*Snakeplants...*

...are fine.

You will ALWAYS hear that some part of some plant is irritating to something. Bear in mind, many, if not most plants--or their parts--produce toxins or tannins toxic to somebody, sometime. 

For example:
We can eat tomatoes or potatoes --do NOT eat the leaves.
Poison ivy f#[email protected]%@s us up--rabbits and deer can eat it like lettuce.
Dieffenbachia will cause you tongue to swell up. Iguanas laugh at it.
Little lambs eat ivy-if your bearded dragon eats Hedera, you'll never get to a vet in time.
Euphorbias toxic? I have never seen a one harm a herbivorous lizard.

Look, for insectivores--lizards or frogs--almost all broadleaf tropical foliage plants--aroids, begonias, bromeliads, crotons, dracaenas, palms, sanseverias-are quite safe. (I mean, has anyone in the history of herpetoculture ever lost a frog to the sap of an aroid?!? You have seen far more throwdowns between velociraptors and zombies--a scenario that also has never actually occured.) 

The point is, do not sweat houseplants for animals that are never folivores (leaf eaters). I would be much more concerned with any pesticide residue from a plant from a commercial outlet. 

Whether any plant is suitable a specific setup is a different question, of course.


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

ok... that pretty much repeated everything said.

Also, reasoning behind not being a problem if feeding CGD, they wouldn't be chasing crickets or roaches down. They have a pretty unwieldy strike so they can be prone to swallowing vegetation. I nearly had that problem with leos before I hand fed. I doubt an aloe would have caused much problem though (I bowl feed that more aggressive one now). The point being, I believe in hand-feeding any insects to all my non-dart animals anyway to track feeding rates, especially in groups of animals. Accidental plant ingestion in non-herbivorous animals almost never equals anything good in my book.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*Hey Kid Gecko*

Greetings!

It was not my intention to dis you. I was just trying to hammer home the point that keeping herps with ornamental plants from the SAME REGIONS WHERE THEY EVOLVED is almost always safe. 

It amazes me how, people hear something about a plant and proceed to panic. "OMG, I think iguana bit my poinsettia, I think my uro bit my euphorbia..." Yet they will think nothing of allowing their bearded dragon(s) to roam the yard, eat ivy and die. (Reason #587 why I like to keep herps with plants from the same zoogeographic region :wink: )

Let me reiterate that most plant s are poisonous to something. Do not sweat it. Again I 'd be more concerned with pesticide residue, or even vicious spines. 

P.S.

For those who may not know, fireflies will also kill bearded dragons.


----------

